# Pick a Stock Contest- (no prize given)



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Leap Year Day!

I have an idea for a fun contest. And we all know how smart people are on this site. So here goes.....

Pick a stock or investment and lets see who made the best choice. It will be based on the % gain or least % lost from investment day to market close March 30th LOL...

I'm placing my bet on *AAPL 542.44 2/29/12 *close. 
That's Apple Computer. So if its at 600 that will be a 10.61% Gain.

You could pick porkbellies, barrels of oil, oz of Gold or silver. Just post your guess and the current price.. To make it fair lets not get crazy and get into puts/calls/options or anything to crazy. Lets keep it relatively simple OK? And due to the wide spread of prices regionally no gallons of gas - its too hard to verify.....
And BTW... A winner will be declared April 1st - Yeah April Fools Day.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

With the introduction of the new Ipad 3, that's probably a smart choice. There was just a little spree on the news about how they are one of the top 5 richest companies now. They are worth more than Poland, Sweden, Saudi Arabia, Etc. 

I don't follow stocks but I'll go with gold. I feel that its a pretty safe bet. Won't win big though, the winner of this is going to have to pick something random I feel...... Like Chiquita Bananas. Lol 

Gold: XAUUSD=X
Closed at 1,709.90


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SRCL... daddy like


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll go with GTIV. Closed 2/29/12 at 7.85. And I don't own any of it, just making a pick


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm going to go with SBUX closed at 48.56 on 02.29.2012 I've had an interest in them for about a year now but have not acted on it hopefully the trend they have holds true 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I will go with ENB 38.61


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> SRCL... daddy like


Stericycle Inc (NASDAQ: SRCL) 86.77 -0.10 -0.12%

What's a stericycle? Sounds like a new birthcontrol device for bikers. I think I almost did that about age 12. Hit something and I remember the pain as my boys hit the bar on a boys bike. And why do boys bikes have a bar? Thats cruel and unusual punishment....


No Purefishing, Shimano, Daiwa? There has to be some good fishing stocks. Nobody stepping up for their employer P&G, Goodyear, Timken? No Budweiser?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think for this I will go with

CVX closed 2/29 @ 109.12 

Since a Brazil judge has denied the transoceanic injunction against them and a couple other factors I believe of all the oil companies Chevron is in the best position for the next 90 days. Oh course I did miss with Apple when it first went public, so I have been really really wrong before.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll take WMB.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nlqd......


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WMB is at 29.88.....
NLQD I couldn't find a quote


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ive encoded it, but am confident i will win by a lot. Ill reveal my coding system in a month.

// on my first day im down 21%. But i still have confidence.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll go with XOMA @ $ 1.52.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Scei $2.12


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

SLV at 34.44 roll the dice baby!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

ECL - pay the man.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I wouldent mind if TGC goes up 50 cents.

GDP has always been a good one for me as well


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I'll go with GTIV. Closed 2/29/12 at 7.85. And I don't own any of it, just making a pick
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Interesting choice. 52 week high /low is 2.81-29.21. Lots of upside room at 7.85


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Leap Year Day!
> 
> I have an idea for a fun contest. And we all know how smart people are on this site. So here goes.....
> 
> ...


Dunno if you saw this? could be bad news "bears" for all of us!

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtrader...t-sell-off-say-elliot-wave-folks/?mod=BOLBlog


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

ZA NYSE Close 09 Mar 12, 3.97


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

boatnut said:


> Interesting choice. 52 week high /low is 2.81-29.21. Lots of upside room at 7.85


Well that didnt work out. Finished up 0.55(8.53%) today. But it is only at 7.00 Don't take my financial advice! Haha. Still down 10+ %!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well so far looking ok, up 87 cents.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

IPSU closed at $5.45

That's my pick


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

It's early yet but I'm up 3.28



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My stock is at the same price as it was 2/29/12. I am still confident though...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Please update with either percentage you are up (preferred)or include the price you bought it at. That will make it easier to keep track of who is in the lead...thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm up $2.73 but that's only .50%.....I foresee a big rise in the near future as mutual funds will be buying Apple in the next week of two to "window dress" their funds for the quarter end.. They wil be able to say they have xx,xxx,xxx shares of Apple and its up 20% this year or whatever (even though they have only owned it for two weeks)....


Up another $6.83 to $552.50 Monday....Now that's more like it! $600 by April 1st....


----------



## furry (Mar 26, 2007)

Just noticed what your doing here. How bout I take CALL for the rest of the mouth.
CALL closed Mar 12. @ 24.86.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

furry said:


> Just noticed what your doing here. How bout I take CALL for the rest of the mouth.
> CALL closed Mar 12. @ 24.86.


In my original post I said not to get crazy with Put and Calls....But if you want to for kicks, go ahead. Which CALL? option price / expiration date / symbol ?

Obviously a Put or Call option has more leverage over the underlying stock and in the real world , acquiring costs are much higher on a percentage basis.But go ahead....


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you asking percent change from when we took the stock? Or would you like the percent that it went up or down at this point?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shorebound said:


> Are you asking percent change from when we took the stock? Or would you like the percent that it went up or down at this point?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


% from when you picked the stock.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Golds closed at 1702 today, I picked it at 1709....not doing so hot. 

Like I said, the winner will be the one who picks an off the wall stock, high risk.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

2.56% as of today... But it dropped slightly we shall see


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

SCEI started 2.12 up to 2.40


----------



## furry (Mar 26, 2007)

Charmer. I know I'm way late on this entry. thought it was just for fun . Willing to forgo all prior profits and enter as of mar 12 with stock pick MAJIC JACK symb: (CALL). as of close @ 24.86. Majic Jack is a stock not an option, in this case.
Thanks f


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

furry said:


> Charmer. I know I'm way late on this entry. thought it was just for fun . Willing to forgo all prior profits and enter as of mar 12 with stock pick MAJIC JACK symb: (CALL). as of close @ 24.86. Majic Jack is a stock not an option, in this case.
> Thanks f


No problem... If you want Majic Jack option go to it. You're spotting us 12 days LOL


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> No problem... If you want Majic Jack option go to it. You're spotting us 12 days LOL


Is the market up or down from 12 days ago? Maybe we spotted him 12 days:S


----------



## furry (Mar 26, 2007)

Dear Charmer, This is a simple case of " WHO'S ON FIRST", MY stock play is Majic Jack. This is NOT an option play. MY symb. just happened to be (call). I'm not buying calls.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

furry said:


> Dear Charmer, This is a simple case of " WHO'S ON FIRST", MY stock play is Majic Jack. This is NOT an option play. MY symb. just happened to be (call). I'm not buying calls.


Gotcha....My bad! LOL....Majic Jack it is!

Tuesday was a nice day ....AAPL up $16.10 and 2.92%. Hope you guys are doing well. A little less tha 3 weeks to go...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm up $2.73 but that's only .50%.....I foresee a big rise in the near future as mutual funds will be buying Apple in the next week of two to "window dress" their funds for the quarter end.. They wil be able to say they have xx,xxx,xxx shares of Apple and its up 20% this year or whatever (even though they have only owned it for two weeks)....
> 
> 
> Up another $6.83 to $552.50 Monday....Now that's more like it! $600 by April 1st....


Nice couple of days for Apple! up $20.77 just today and $46.43 month to date....Up 8.56% in 10 days of trading.. I may have been pessimistic with the $600 target. Sometimes penny stocks are selling for pennies for a reason...


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice couple of days for Apple! up $20.77 just today and $46.43 month to date....Up 8.56% in 10 days of trading.. I may have been pessimistic with the $600 target. Sometimes penny stocks are selling for pennies for a reason...


I've been playing a stock game in my personal finance class and have Apple. I'm up 4,000 with them. I've only had them 1 week. lol


----------



## furry (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice job Charmer, I think we should have a party, maybe burn your boat, just to make room for that new one.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll go with upside potential. Kodak (EKDKQ.PK) is at $0.2275 right now. Think about it, the stock goes up $0.03 and you took a 10+% gain to the books. I have high hopes since my friends work there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

After milling around a couple days, AAPL had another good day and broke thru the 600 and ended at 601.10 up 2.65% and $15,53 /share


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> After milling around a couple days, AAPL had another good day and broke thru the 600 and ended at 601.10 up 2.65% and $15,53 /share


I'm liking the fact that they are now paying a dividend and buying back some shares. I see a couple of "analysts" are calling for a $750 target. Just something about buying a stock at it's 52 week high that doesn't quite make me comfortable though  It's almost like deja vu of the tech bubble or something.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

boatnut said:


> I'm liking the fact that they are now paying a dividend and buying back some shares. I see a couple of "analysts" are calling for a $750 target. Just something about buying a stock at it's 52 week high that doesn't quite make me comfortable though  It's almost like deja vu of the tech bubble or something.


Yea I hear you. Bulls make money, Bears make money but Hogs get slaughtered....


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

6.4% with six days of open market to go...probably not going to be me... What's everyone else at?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## furry (Mar 26, 2007)

shorebound said:


> 6.4% with six days of open market to go...probably not going to be me... What's everyone else at?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 I have sbux ahead 6.4 points = 13.2%, nice pick.


----------



## furry (Mar 26, 2007)

Found Kodak .2275 to .31=36% nicer pick.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

shorebound said:


> What's everyone else at?
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I don't wanna talk about it, LOL. I should of shorted SLV!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

furry said:


> I have sbux ahead 6.4 points = 13.2%, nice pick.


It helps if I would have actually divided the sum by 2 before dividing delta$ good catch furry 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Leap Year Day!
> 
> I have an idea for a fun contest. And we all know how smart people are on this site. So here goes.....
> 
> ...


Almost hit the $600 mark closed at $599.55 up $57.11 since Feb 29th. Up 10.53%....I think it got up to 608 during the week but overall it was a good month. How'd everbody else do? I know the timing on Kodak was great. Hit it on the ablotue low point.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I'll go with GTIV. Closed 2/29/12 at 7.85. And I don't own any of it, just making a pick
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Finished at 8.74 for a 11.33% gain. I'll take that every month!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

SCEI closed at 2.69, up .57 after starting at 2.12 Im not a math major but I think thats around a 20% increase. Anybody got me beat?


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

CatchNrelease said:


> SCEI closed at 2.69, up .57 after starting at 2.12 Im not a math major but I think thats around a 20% increase. Anybody got me beat?


I remember in 7th grade the librarian asking me what I wanted to be when I grew up. My answer was a stock broker, she laughed an asked what my backup plan was....I told her professional baseball player. Wish I would have put my all into pursuing either one of those fields. Don't know why but since I was a kid being a stock broker was alway fascinating to me. Weird maybe I have a niche lol


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

i'm out, took a slight loss on silver. dang commodites, LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And the results are in:
BenFishing	XomaLtd XOMA	1.52	2.77	82.24%
ohiojmc Kodak EKDKQ	0.2275	0.32	40.66%
CatchnRelease	SinoEnergy	SCEI	2.12	2.69	26.89%
Shorebound	Starbucks	SBUX	48.56	55.89	15.09%
Basspro1 Gentiva GTIV	7.85	8.74	11.34%
Snakecharmer	Apple AAPL	542.44	599.55	10.53%
fishinguy ZuoanFashion	ZA	3.97	4.24	6.80%
Pepleoftheperch	Tengaso TGC	1.04	1.1	5.77%
LearningtoFly	Williams WMB	29.88	30.81	3.11%
jcustunner24	Ecolab ECL	60.11	61.72	2.68%
Red1 Enbridge ENB	38.61	38.85	0.62%
Evinrude58	Chevron CVX	109.12	107.21	-1.75%
SeanStone	Gold XAUUSD	1709.9	1666.75	-2.52%
Ezbite Stericycle	SRCL	86.79	83.64	-3.63%
Boatnut Silver SLV	34.44	31.38	-8.89%
furry Majicjack CALL	24.86	21.7	-12.71%
Burks ImperialSugar	IPSU	5.45	4.69	-13.94%

And winner of the Crystal Ball award in BenFishing


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> And the results are in:
> BenFishing XomaLtd XOMA 1.52 2.77 82.24%
> ohiojmc Kodak EKDKQ 0.2275 0.32 40.66%
> CatchnRelease SinoEnergy SCEI 2.12 2.69 26.89%
> ...


I wonder what the results would be today? I would be up 203% since March 30th 2012 or about 14% compounded annually.

https://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/AAPL/historical?siteid=mktw&date=0401/2012&x=15&y=14


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow this is a great thread. Would love to start a new one this year and just see what everyone’s else’s secret stocks are. Thanks for bringing it back snakecharmer.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in. $AUPH Closing price Friday was $5.35


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I am in as well. Not sure if we should start a new thread for this or not. First solar FSLR closing Friday 73.41


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

NDEV.......... .50


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My stock with the most gains is JPM. Two others doing well are EKSO and ACBFF. Even with negative talk, GE is still a solid investment as well as GLW.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> And the results are in:
> BenFishing	XomaLtd XOMA	1.52	2.77	82.24%
> ohiojmc Kodak EKDKQ	0.2275	0.32	40.66%
> CatchnRelease	SinoEnergy	SCEI	2.12	2.69	26.89%
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

If I could go back 4 or 5 months ago I'd have all Lowes, Home Depot and Amazon stock. Sittin on what I have for now.. took a pretty good kick in the nutz here over the last 5 months


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

man I wish I would of seen this....I would of thrown all my marbles on Royal Caribbean.....been making me some Coin! I was able to buy in at $21 and it sits around $52 right now and usually floats around $110+


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Happy Leap Year Day!
> 
> I have an idea for a fun contest. And we all know how smart people are on this site. So here goes.....
> 
> ...


Up 480% with todays loss. 8+ years 2/29/2012


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

NETFLIX is/was my good stock over the years............but not the one i picked here


----------

